# Rechner startet nicht mehr.....



## Körpermumps (12. November 2007)

Hallo,

seit gestern habe ich ein Problem.

Ich wollte meinen Virenscanner (AntiVir) durchlaufen lassen und da wurde gemeldet, dass diese Anwendung fehlerhaft sei.

Aufgrund dessen wollt ich es deinstallieren und neuinstallieren, was sich aber nicht machen lies.

Also lud ich mir ZoneAlarm (15-Tage-Testversion) runter. Und habe da einen Virenscan gemacht. Nach ca. 1 1/2 stunden hatte er bereits 1.300 viren gefunden. und plötzlich hat sich ZoneAlarm geschlossen. Ein Neustart des Programmes war nicht möglich. 

Also habe ich mit Strg-Alt-Entf versucht die Anwendung zu schließen und neuzustarten. Wurde ebenfalls nicht genehmigt von meinem Laptop.

Also war die letzte Lösung ein Neustart des Systems. Ich nutze Windows XP.

Ok und mein jetziges Problem ist, dass nachdem ich mein Passwort eingegeben habe um meine Benutzeroberfläche zu starten, steht dort, dass die Benutzereinstellungen geladen werden. Gleich danach steht, dass eine Abmeldung erfolgt und die Benutzereinstellungen gespeichert werden und er fährt wieder runter. ABER er fährt auch gleich wieder hoch und kommt wieder dahin, wo man sein Passwort eingibt.

Um eine mögliche Lösung vorwegzugreifen:
IM ABGESICHERTEN MODUS STARTET SICH MEIN LAPTOP GAR NICHT!

Kann mir einer sagen, was ich dagegen machen kann, außer XP neuzuinstallieren


----------



## Navy (12. November 2007)

Eine aktuelle Linux-LiveCD booten, Deine wichtigen Daten kopieren die keine Executables sind, weder nativ noch eingebettet, die Festplatte einmal grundreinigen (Partition löschen und neu anlegen, Formatieren oder was auch immer sinnvoll für Dich ist), XP installieren, XP updaten (inklusive x-mal neustarten), alle Programme und Treiber einspielen (wieder x-mal neustarten). Eine "Reinigung" mit Hilfe eines Antivirenprogramms empfehle ich Dir nicht, da bei Dir die Gefahr besteht, daß auch unerkannte Viren/Trojaner/Würmer/etc auf dem System existieren und eine Reinigung kann ein System durchaus schädigen.

Zum Schluß solltest Du Dir mal richtig Gedanken drüber machen, wie vertrauenswürdig die Dateien Du Dir runterlädst und ausführst sind, wie sicher Dein Surfverhalten ist und welche Programme Du nutzt.

Verabschiede Dich von dem Gedanken, daß Dir eine PersonalFirewall wie ZoneAlarm irgendeinen Nutzen bringt.


----------



## Körpermumps (12. November 2007)

Na ja, ich habe AntiVir regelmäßig durchlaufen lassen und nie wurde etwas gefunden. 


Wo bekomm ich eine Linux-Live CD her?


----------



## Navy (12. November 2007)

http://www.knoppix.org/


----------



## hueggy (12. November 2007)

Hallo,

also ich glaube es gibt noch ein paar andere Möglichkeiten, wie du deinen Laptop vor einer Neu-Installation retten kannst:

Ich empfehle dir den Rechner neu zu starten und dabei die F8-Taste zu drücken. Dann hast du die Möglichkeit dein System im abgesicherten Modus zu booten. Wenn das erfolgreich geklappt hat, empfehle ich dir weiter hin das Anti-Spy-Ware-Tool von Lavasoft runterzuladen und einmal drüber laufen zu lassen. Dann sollte schon einmal ein großer Teil von deinem Problem behoben sein.

Anschließend würde ich den Laptop dann wieder neustarten und ganz normal booten lassen. Anschließend noch mal dein Anti-Vir drüber flitzen lassen. Dann sollte das Problem behoben sein.

*Ich denke mal, dass das ca. 3-5 Stunden dauern wird.*

Liebe Grüße
Dennis


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Körpermumps hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> 
> Um eine mögliche Lösung vorwegzugreifen:
> IM ABGESICHERTEN MODUS STARTET SICH MEIN LAPTOP GAR NICHT!
> ...




@hueggy
Ich glaub das hast du ueberlesen


----------



## hueggy (12. November 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> @hueggy
> Ich glaub das hast du ueberlesen



Na wenn das so ist, dann bleibt nur noch die Linux-Variante


----------



## zerix (12. November 2007)

Je nach dem welche Viren drauf sind, kann es auch gut sein, dass gar kein Antiviren-Programm mehr gestartet werden kann, da diese von manchen Viren auch abgeschaltet werden.

Live-CDs gibt es viele. 
http://http://www.ubuntu.com/
www.suse.de
www.knoppix.org

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Körpermumps (12. November 2007)

Danke für eure Antworten.

So wichtig sind die Programme auf meinem Laptop nicht wirklich. Aber die Dokumente schon. Die Dokumente sind aber auf einer anderen Partition.
Kann ich auch nur eine Partition (da wo Windows drauf ist) formatieren?
Die ganzen Viren waren auf dieser Partition. oder wäre das nicht ratsam? 

Ich frag mich, wo die hergekommen sind.
Über einen Server von WorldOfWarcraftd denk ich mal weniger. Runterladen tu ich mir auch nicht wirklich etwas. 

Nun gut, ich hoffe ich bekomm das mit der Linux-Variante hin


----------



## Navy (12. November 2007)

> Dann hast du die Möglichkeit dein System im abgesicherten Modus zu booten. Wenn 
> das erfolgreich geklappt hat, empfehle ich dir weiter hin das Anti-Spy-Ware-Tool von 
> Lavasoft  runterzuladen und einmal drüber laufen zu lassen. Dann sollte schon einmal 
> ein großer Teil von deinem Problem behoben sein.

Es ist eine ganz schlechte Idee ein komprimitieres System zu booten um dann sich selber heilen zu lassen.

1. Das Antivirentool kann selber infiziert werden und damit unzuverläßig arbeiten
2. Ein Schädling arbeitet als Hypervisor und kann nicht erkannt werden
3. Das Tool arbeitet nur vordergründig, im Hintergrund steuert ode rbehindert ein Virus/nachgeladenes Programm den Zugriff des Tools
4. Der User wähnt sich in Sicherheit obwohl das System nicht sauber ist

Gerade der letzte Punkt kann sehr viel Schaden anrichten, Passwörter sowie wichtige Daten können ausgespäht werden und die Weiterverbreitung des Schädlings wird nicht verhindert.

> Anschließend würde ich den Laptop dann wieder neustarten und ganz normal booten 
> lassen. Anschließend noch mal dein Anti-Vir drüber flitzen lassen. Dann sollte das 
> Problem behoben sein.

Das ist mehr als unwahrscheinlich. Zumal solche Entfernungstools durchaus Daten zerstören oder stumpf löschen.

> Ich denke mal, dass das ca. 3-5 Stunden dauern wird.

Das ist sehr interessant. Du weißt also wieviele Daten er auf seiner Platte hat, wie schnell  das System ist und wieviele Durchläufe er brauchen würde? Jetzt bin ich beeindruckt.


----------



## Matze (12. November 2007)

@Navy
Er hat eine Durchschnittszeit angegeben. Außerdem ist die zeitspann von ca 2 Stunden sehr großzügig gewählt. Wieso jetzt deshalb einen Streit beginnen?


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Es ist klar das es mit einer 600GB platte laenger dauert als mit einer 60gb platte 
Aber im Laptop hat man doch eh nur durchschnittlich groessen von 40 - 160 gb


----------



## Navy (12. November 2007)

> Er hat eine Durchschnittszeit angegeben. Außerdem ist die zeitspann von ca 2 Stunden 
> sehr großzügig gewählt. 

Es ist immer sehr gewagt bei komplexen Systemreperaturen Zeitangaben auf Stundenbasis zu machen.

> Wieso jetzt deshalb einen Streit beginnen?

Kein Streit. Nur ein zynischer Hinweis. Mein täglich Brot verdiene ich mir durch IT-Administration und -Entwicklung, und durch meine Erfahrungen weiß ich, daß man sich nie auf solche Zeitbegrenzungen oder -schätzungen festnageln lassen sollte.


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> und durch meine Erfahrungen weiß ich, daß man sich nie auf solche Zeitbegrenzungen oder -schätzungen festnageln lassen sollte.


Richtig, darum ist es ja Windows


----------



## Laudian (12. November 2007)

Körpermumps hat gesagt.:


> So wichtig sind die Programme auf meinem Laptop nicht wirklich. Aber die Dokumente schon. Die Dokumente sind aber auf einer anderen Partition.
> Kann ich auch nur eine Partition (da wo Windows drauf ist) formatieren?



Theoretisch kann man auch eine Partition alleine so gestalten, dass sie wie neu ist, dafuer sollte man aber keine Windowsformatierung nutzen sondern Linux. Ich wuerde ein live-System nutzen, die entsprechende Systempartition einhaengen und dann erst die Partition fuer Linux formatieren ... danach mit dem Linuxtool wieder auf ntfs formatieren, damit sollten zumindest saemtliche Zuordnungen hinueber sein, was denk ich fuer standardviren ausreichen sollte.

Problem an der Geschichte die Datenpartition verschonen zu wollen ... auch auf dieser koennen sich Viren absetzen. Deswegen solltest du am sinnvollsten den ganzen PC platt machen und alles neu anlegen. Kann bei Windows eh nach ner gewissen Zeit nicht schaden. 

Zum Thema Firewall ... eine Firewall ist erstens nur so sicher, wie man sie einstellt und 2. bringt sie nichts, wenn man Viren per Thunderbird in Mails (indem man die auf den PC runterlaedt und nicht nur per html einliesst), wenn man Standardports wie Skype oder ICQ offen hat oder aehnliche Dinge. Viren, die an einer Virewall vorbei wollen, kommen vorbei und seis, dass sie deinen Standard-Inet-Port nutzen, durch den du ja ins Inet musst. Portscans kommen sehr haeufig vor. Wirklich sinnvoll ist eine Firewall nur dann, wenn sie solche Portscans erfolgreich  erkennen und komplett dicht machen, das tollerieren aber Nutzer wohl in den seltensten Faellen. 

Antivirensoftware ist lustig und fuer die Standardsachen ausreichend. Aber auch eine Antivirensoftware ist nur so gut wie die Bibliothek mit der verglichen werden kann. Das ist der Grund weshalb die immer zwangsweise hinterherhinken. Es reicht den Virenentwicklern die 2 Tage zu nutzen, in denen ein Virus unbekannt ist. In dem Fall erkennt die AV-Software vllt wenns gut geht, dass da was falsch ist, aber wirklich was machen kann sie nicht. 

Wirklich sinnvoll ist also nur, als Nutzer so vorsichtig wie moeglich zu arbeiten.


----------



## Navy (12. November 2007)

> Portscans kommen sehr haeufig vor.

Ja. Und?
Es kommt auch sehr häufig vor, daß Leute an meiner Tür klopfen.

> Wirklich sinnvoll ist eine Firewall nur dann, wenn sie solche Portscans erfolgreich  
> erkennen und komplett dicht machen, das tollerieren aber Nutzer wohl in den seltensten 
> Faellen. 

Woher hast Du das? Ein Portscan ist nichts schlimmes und selbst wenn danach ein Angriff folgt braucht man immer noch einen Service, der schlecht/falsch konfiguriert ist. Eine PF liefert keinen Sicherheitsmehrwehrt, im Gegenteil, die angreifbare Codebasis vergrößert sich, man weiß nicht was dieses Stück Software macht und die meisten PFs rotzen immer irgendwelche blödsinnigen Angriffsversuche bei einem ICMP raus, bei denen der User sich ob des abgewehrten "Angriffs" auch noch sicher fühlt und sich dadurch unvorsichtiger verhält (Risikokompensation).


----------



## Laudian (12. November 2007)

Ich nutze uebrigens garkeine Firewall und lasse Virenscanner und Antispysoftware 1mal die Woche laufen. Ich halte von Firewalls auch nichts und setze sie in Vista schon allein deswegen nicht ein, weil die meisten nicht 64bit faehig sind.  

Genau in diesem Licht war meine Aussage gemeint. Ich wuerde mich nie auf eine Firewall verlassen, da sie im allgemeinen nicht viel weniger loechrig ist als der Rechner es ohne auch ist.


----------



## Körpermumps (12. November 2007)

Also, kleiner Hinweis am Rande: Ich bin weiblich 

Und das ist alles viel zu viel für mich. Ich blick nicht mehr durch.
Ich werd mir wahrscheinlich eine LinuxLive CD machen und diese mal ausprobieren. Mehr schief gehen kann ja nicht. 

Zum Glück lässt mich mein Laptop noch ins BIOS...sonst hätt ich wahrscheinlich nen noch größeres Problem.

Nun gut, ich kann euch ja berichten, welche Info mir am meisten geholfen hat.


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Körpermumps hat gesagt.:


> Also, kleiner Hinweis am Rande: Ich bin weiblich
> 
> [...]



Nu schieb es net darauf, dann kommen die ganzen Kerle wieder, oh die Weiber haben ja keine Ahnung. Oder Weiber und Technik, bla bla.


----------



## Körpermumps (13. November 2007)

Das hat ja nichts mit dem Klischee "Frauen & Technik" zu tun.
Ansich hab ich schon mehr Ahnung als manch anderer.

Nur der HInweis war eher darauf bezogen, dass alle immer "er" geschrieben haben


----------



## Navy (13. November 2007)

Es heißt ja auch "der User" und nicht "die... ".


----------

